# Costa Rica Fishing



## Sportfishing Golfito (Mar 4, 2009)

While we have been busy the last couple weeks. The fishing inshore and for dorado have been excellent! With several 40lbs+ dorado caught. Sailfishing has been the slow spot as of late. Even though we haven't gotten the numbers we like, the size has been excellent! Several of our fish have been wellover 100lbs.. Tuna fishing has been hot and cold. Last week we had one day with 5 and the next not seeing one. As the waters start to cool everything should start to pick up.

www.sportfishinggolfito.com


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

beautiful sail on that one. usually they are all mangled up. sweet fish


----------

